# Haiyan cube reviews needed



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, so I've seen many people receive Haiyan cubes or buy them, but I haven't seen a review yet. If anyone has a Haiyan cube, could you post a video on Youtube reviewing it? Thanks.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=haiyan+cube+review


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

That's one, thanks.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol, I love how my video is the second result.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice review!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep yep, I posted this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19224

When it was new.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

I've seen your review, but I'm not sure why others aren't making reviews.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

It's a moderately recent cube.
I imagine that's why.


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

I just bought one fromt he caltec winter, assembling now!


----------



## Faz (Feb 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> I just bought one fromt he caltec winter, assembling now!



That's not a Haiyan then.

EDIT: Owait, you bought it. Then it probably is.
EDIT2: No, I think it's an A-V then. Haiyans come preassembled afaik.


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

qqwref brought them...


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

Do the edges and corners look like this?


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

If you have the Haiyan, could you post a review of it? Thanks


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Do the edges and corners look like this?
> 
> *picture of pieces*



Yes


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

I also saw your post in the one answer question thread, and was about to edit actually. 

Meh, mine is above average, but not the amazing-ness of F-II.
I hope your cube turns out well.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Do the edges and corners look like this?
> ...



Is it any good?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Please, check for pre-existing methods





Zane_C said:


> I actually did check for pre-existing methods.





fazrulz said:


> Haiyans come preassembled afaik.


What's up with Australians unnecessarily "pre-ing" everything?


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Please, check for pre-existing methods
> ...



Clearly they were around before time.


----------



## Faz (Feb 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Please, check for pre-existing methods
> ...



Haha.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I also saw your post in the one answer question thread, and was about to edit actually.
> 
> Meh, mine is above average, but not the amazing-ness of F-II.
> I hope your cube turns out well.



Hmm, I don't really like my FII. Have you done any modifications to yours?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, actually.

But they weren't neccessary.
Cube was great when it came.
The general consensus is that F-II is a great cube.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't like it that much. Out of the box it popped liek crazy, so I adjusted the tension and re-lubed it. Now it's just okay...


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

ok, I figured it out, I have not lubed it yet, but here are the stats so far:

corner cutting: AMZING LOLOMG YESSS!!?!!?1/1 111eleventy one
feel of cube: meh..ok
noise made: very VERY clicky
speed: great
smoothness: not very smooth at all
tension sensitivity: very sensitive to tensions being set right
pizza: ummm...WHAT?

remember, this is RIGHT after assembling/stickering
there is NO lube, and I have NOT broken it in!


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it one of your best cubes?


----------



## FruityNinja (Mar 11, 2010)

*yeah it is*

yeah, sheng ens are awesome


----------



## Radu (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys. I got some cubes from Haiyan directly. A2, A3, A5, Haiyan, Memory

I will shortly describe them, although you probably know everything about the A's.

The A2 is very fast, maybe the fastest? But, they don't cut corners so well though. So if you are an extremely accurate cuber this is a good cube.

The A3, very smooth and fast too, but not my style.They have something different, another feel as other cubes. They feel too empty. I think this is just an experimental cube, I heard though that some cubers use this.

The A5, I also knew them before, but I didn't like them too much. I have read different opinions and found out that the Haiyan memory is actually A5 with rounded corners and I can say there's really a difference. I don't know why, but Haiyan memory is a quite good cube, I like it. Maybe because I just broke it in more? It's more stable and solid than an A3...and more heavy, I like this. So, Haiyan memory is an excellent cube, maybe not my favourite, I have to play with it more, but probably it is my main OH cube. It's amazing for one handed solves! Amd the same goes for Haiyan Haiyan....I think people should also try the Haiyan Haiyan. It's extremly fast, the only downside, for me, is that's 1-2 mm smaller even than the A5.


----------



## carl (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayan is beeter then Hayan i have dayan and 3rd Haiyan from popbuying.


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 14, 2010)

pablobaluba said:


> Hi guys. I got some cubes from Haiyan directly. A2, A3, A5, Haiyan, Memory
> 
> I will shortly describe them, although you probably know everything about the A's.
> 
> ...



is memo quieter than a5?


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 8, 2010)

I am getting a haiyan cube soon. Would be good to hear some good things about it


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 9, 2010)

cubersmith said:


> I am getting a haiyan cube soon. Would be good to hear some good things about it


 
I would think not. I think the idea of the memory was to make the a5 more forgiving, or more corner cutting, not to make it quieter


----------



## Litz (Dec 9, 2010)

cubersmith said:


> cubersmith said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting a haiyan cube soon. Would be good to hear some good things about it
> ...


What.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 9, 2010)

^ what Litz said.


----------

